# Install Netflix on xbmc in atv2



## zhong

How do I install Netflix on xbmc in atv2?

Thanks


----------



## joeten

Add-on:XBMC Flicks - Netflix for XBMC - XBMC
http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=184623
You might also try asking further questions on the XBMC forum as it specializes in that.


----------

